
Amazon Admits Alexa Voice Recordings Saved Indefinitely - LinuxBender
https://threatpost.com/amazon-admits-alexa-voice-recordings-saved-indefinitely/146225/
======
sarcasmatwork
This was oblivious imho. You have an open mic in your house. Of course they
will keep this data, and maybe sell it to the CIA who amazon is already
hosting.

